# Getting Permision



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

How do you go about asking permision to trap some one's land?

:sniper:


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Go to Smitty223's post "What it takes to get into trapping" and look at his 5th post down. If you are new to trapping you should read that post because smitty gives you alot of good information.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

how do i get there...


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=36902


----------

